# Hard lump under skin



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm wondering if someone could PLEASE help me.

Basically almost exactly one year ago I had this benign tumour in my left ear that destroyed my hearing.

Now. Today I somehow find this strange lump under my skin on the front of my ear.










(Circle represents lump) It hurts a bit but also feels numb as well, It doesn't move. My mum can feel it as well but she hasn't gave me any advice or help.

If you can't be bothered reading all that (I don't blame you)

1.Lump under my skin.
2.Hard,Doesn't move slightly painful.
3.Previous problems in the past.

THANKS VERY MUCH!!


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Considering your past history, I'd suggest that you talk to a doctor about it, but it could be nothing.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Agree with gilt. Have it looked at by a doctor.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

alte said:


> Agree with gilt. Have it looked at by a doctor.





gilt said:


> Considering your past history, I'd suggest that you talk to a doctor about it, but it could be nothing.


Ok thanks, I have to see my ENT Doctor every month so I'll bring it up then. Thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would go to the doctor to make sure - if it is anything, catch it early.
On the fllip side, it could by cystic acne. I have had those.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would go to the doctor to make sure - if it is anything, catch it early.
> On the fllip side, it could by cystic acne. I have had those.


Woaaaaah that Cystic Acne on Google Image's looks scary. I'm pretty sure I don't have that lol

edit:thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anton said:


> Woaaaaah that Cystic Acne on Google Image's looks scary. I'm pretty sure I don't have that lol
> 
> edit:thanks


It's not quite that bad - a bit painful for a while, then the swelling goes down completely. It's just a pimple trying to break the skin.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would go to the doctor to make sure - if it is anything, catch it early.
> On the fllip side, it could by cystic acne. I have had those.


That what it seems like to me. Does your bump feel hard but a little tender in the center?


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> That what it seems like to me. Does your bump feel hard but a little tender in the center?


It feels like a small pebble


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Anton said:


> It feels like a small pebble


It definitely sounds like a cyst. But if you had a tumor removed, do you have regular appointments with an oncologist? You can never be too sure.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

What was the benign tumor that you had previously? (it is okay if you don't want to answer).


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> It definitely sounds like a cyst. But if you had a tumor removed, do you have regular appointments with an oncologist? You can never be too sure.


I don't see an oncologist the tumour was not cancerous thankfully It was called a cholesteatoma.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

There is still some debate as to whether a cholestestoma is a tumor or not. It typically does not present as a lump in front of the ear so a recurrence is less likely which should be reassuring. 
There are a lot of benign causes like a cyst, a skin condition, a parotid gland lesion, a reactive lymph node. Seeing the ent doc is a good idea.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

alte said:


> There is still some debate as to whether a cholestestoma is a tumor or not. It typically does not present as a lump in front of the ear so a recurrence is less likely which should be reassuring.
> There are a lot of benign causes like a cyst, a skin condition, a parotid gland lesion, a reactive lymph node. Seeing the ent doc is a good idea.


Yeah, I've seen my ENT Doctor every month for the past year to monitor my ear.

I'll hang on and let my Doctor examine it.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

I've just had blood discharge.
As soon as my mum gets back She is taking me to the doctors.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

That sounds like a good idea. I hope it turns out fine.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm fairly sure cysts move. Some tumours move as well (and some don't). I hope they figure out what's up so you can fast forward to treatment!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Go see a doctor, young fella. I'm sure it's harmless but if ya see a doctor you'll know for sure.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

It could be a Giant Comedone, it's this gross dark thing under the skin, harmless

http://www.doctorslounge.com/dermatology/forums/backup/topic-2753.html


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We don't have an update?! :afr


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh Thanks for asking!

It was something about a Swollen Lymph and Burst Blood Vessle. 

The same Doctor's have gave my bad advice last time round so I'm going to wait till I see my ENT surgeon and speak to him.


----------

